# Donate to help a new Orphanage open



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Help needed Guys/Gals,

Ok everybody here is the deal. I have the privilage of knowing an incredible woman in our huch that is in the process of starting her own Orphanage. She is an incredible Christian lady with a huge heart for children. She and her husband have multiple kids and a few years back even adopted two awesome boys from Russia. I can't say enough good things about her and her family.

You can read more abuot her story at and the beginning of something great: Also check them out on Twitter and Facebook
http://elshaddaichildrenshome.org/

Right now they are trying to raise money to install a well and septic system. They have a pretty nice business trailer that was donated for their first office but can't run electric to it until they get the septic system installed.

So here is what I am asking for: I am working on putting together a hunting basket for the Benefit Dinner & Auction that she is have on April 30th. I do have a NFPO # for any business that might donate aswell. Anything donated will go straight into a basket or a couple if I get enough and will be auctioned off. All proceeds will go directly to El Shaddai Childrens Home. I am asking multiple local places to donate multiple items and thought I would give you guys a chance to be part of this amazing organization. Just think that by donating you could be part of help multiple children get their lives back together from problems that they didn't ask for.

Please help turn this:







Into this








If you guys would like to donate anything please email me as soon as possible at the email address below.

[email protected]

I would like to thank everyone in advance for first reading this post and second taking a few minutes to see what you can do to help this incredible organization.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a great post about an inspiring person.
Would the address on the flier be where to send a cash donation?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

If you are doing a cash donation that would be the best way to do it I believe. If any of you guys would like to donate any items for the basket to get auctioned off I will supply my address for that or if you would feel more comfortable I can see if she would accept them at the address listed for me. We would greatly appreciate any help that we could get from anywhere.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

YoungDon I really appreciate your responce to this. I have to say that I thought the hunting community would be an awesome place to look for support for such an organization. I have been a little disappointed by the lack of responces. Hopefull with all of the places I have this posted I will be able to come up with something good to be auctioned off.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't get discouraged! Remember, when asking for money or donations, it's a lot like trying to help your kid sell her girl scout cookies. Everyone is getting asked to buy them from every little girl they know, but they only have so much $$$ to go around.

I'll send you a few Pure Predator Calls and PredatorTalk koozies if you can use them...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

PM sent Helmet S


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Chris,

Yeah I know what you mean when asking for donations. I was just saying that I have always found the hunting community to be very outgoing when it comes to helping these kinds of organizations. I was discouraged and I have to say that seeing a few post this morning on multiple sites has really turned things around a bit for me. Some calls and koozies would really add to the basket at this point and would be greatly appreciated.

Bones44,

Thank you so much and God Bless. Your attitude and heart are amazing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

El Shaddai Children's Home
P.O. Box 233
Hawk Point, Missouri 63349

Just in case someone wants to send a check or MO.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You're welcome !! I sent you an Email.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

youngdon said:


> El Shaddai Childrens Home
> 806 S. Hwy 47,
> Warrenton, MO, 63383
> 
> Just in case someone wants to send a check or MO.


YoungDon I must have misunderstood you when you asked where to send the check. That is actually the address to my church. it will be ok if you already sent a check to that location. Just PM me the amount and the name/address that appears on your checks and I will make sure to get it from them and into the hands of El Shaddai.

Here is the correct address to send money donations to:

El Shaddai Children's Home
P.O. Box 233
Hawk Point, Missouri 63349

Thank you guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Caught me just in time. I'll re envelope it and send it off.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris,
Can you change my post to the correct addy, just in case someone doesn't read far enough ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for your support YoungDon. I really appreciate it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish we could do more. If I'd have won the powerball I'd build it for them.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Believe me man I know exactly what you mean. Unfortunatly I am not in a position to do alot for them. That is why I am giving my time and talents in other ways to try and help. Got to do what we can.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me neither but every little bit helps.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Chris,
> Can you change my post to the correct addy, just in case someone doesn't read far enough ?


Done deal....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you.... thank you very much.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

+1 for the El Shaddai family. And thanks for supporting them everyone. Takes a lot to send something toward complete strangers.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just need to keep bumping this one up for the folks who are new or haven't committed (sp) to the site just yet.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey helmet, PM sent......


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Bones44 thank you and I replied to your email. Have a great day.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey helmet, hope everything is going well with the orphanage plans and raising funds !!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Things are going pretty good Bones44. By the way I did receive your package and greatly appreciate the donation.

We will see how much is actually raised by this event just after it is over. I am not sure of the total amount needed to purchase and install the septic and well systems but I know it isn't cheap. The first house for children to live in will cost us around $120,000 in mostly materials and using donated labor to construct it. We have some huge mountains to climb but I beleive that it will all come together.

FYI 
**Anyone else that wants to donate please send the items in as soon as possible. I need to have this huntnig basket finished up by about the 25th.**


----------

